# unbekannter Foto Effekt



## Sierb (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich kann das Thema leider nicht besser benennen weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich diesen Effekt nennen soll bzw. wie ich ihn herstellen kann.

Google entfällt daher auch.

Vlt kann mir jemand helfen:



Wie erzeuge ich sowas?

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ein bisschen Sättigung hinzugefügt wurde und ein schwacher Braunfilter drüber gelegt ist. Konnte aber kein vergleichbares Ergebnis erziehlen.
Muss ich vlt schon beim fotografieren etwas bestimmtes beachten?

Danke für jede Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2012)

Moin
Wenn du nach Vintage- oder Retro-Fotoeffekt schaust, wirst du so einige Aktionen und Tutorials für Photoshop & Co finden.

Beste


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2012)

http://www.tutorials.de/fotografie-digitalfotografie/360510-fotofaq.html#56
Schau mal unter "analoger Bildstyle"

mfg chmee


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2012)

Da könnte man wahrscheinlich die beiden Tutorials und Aktionen von Martin mal angucken:
Photoshop - Bleach Bypass Effekt
Photoshop - Greenish Movie Look

Grüße Marco


----------

